# دورة التصميم الانشائي من Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد السلام



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اتقدم بخالص اعتذاري عن التأخير ولهذا اقدم لكم حلقات قلما أن توجد باي منتدي اخر لاستكمال سلسله دورة التصميم الانشائي الحلقه رقم 54 وهي خاصه بالكمرات الدائريه في المستوي الافقي 
ولكم مني ارق تحياتي وارجوكم الدعاء لي بالصحه لي ولاسرتي وصلاح الحال اللهم امين 
واليكم رابط المحاضرة
http://www.mediafire.com/?x0fklli5x6m6fwk
وبالله التوفيق وعلي الله اتوكل *

55
http://www.4shared.com/rar/BC4u8t_Q/55_online.html
او
http://www.mediafire.com/?x0e47i9vs957ll7

56
http://www.mediafire.com/?j30ye1mfqp6095x


----
الجزء الأول من المحاضرة رقم 1 وحتى المحاضرة رقم 53 على الرابط ادناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/222996


جميع محاضرات الدورة على روابط جديدة من رفع المهندس الأمين جزاه الله خيرا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t349000.html


----------



## layth77 (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم .... شكرا لك استاذنا وحمدلة على السلامة والمنتدى نور بوجودك


----------



## boushy (15 أبريل 2012)

اللهم بلغه الصحة وال بيته وجميع المسلمين 
جزاك الله عن عملك باحسن منه


----------



## boushy (15 أبريل 2012)

اللهم بلغه الصحة وال بيته وجميع المسلمين 
جزاك الله عن عملك باحسن منه


----------



## eng_sabba7 (15 أبريل 2012)

حمداً لله على السلامة يا أستاذنا


----------



## darknight2010 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ,,, وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ,,,, ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك وينعم عليك بالصحه والعافية ,,,, 
كان عند سؤال بسيط ... أنا نزلت كل المحاضرات فى دورة التصميم وكانو 49
ورقم المحاضرة دى 54
كنت عاوز اعرف اجيب الباقى ازاى .... ولا دى حاجه مختلفة ...... وشكرا ,,,,,,


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أبريل 2012)

عود حميد

جزاك الله عنا خيرا..واثابك الجنه بغير حساب


----------



## م.إسلام (15 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك بعمق بس امته حضرتك هتشتغل على السيف ؟؟ اتمنى إن حضرتك تبدأ فيه , الف شكر على مجهوداتك


----------



## heno9 (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك و في اهلك و ذريتك وحشنا صوتك


----------



## أحبك في الله (15 أبريل 2012)

حمدالله عالسلامة
إن شاء الله أكمل رفع باقي المحاضرات


----------



## السلفي355 (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووور يا بش مهندس 
ونتمنى من الله ان يعطيك دوام العافية


----------



## majdiotoom (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil.85 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس وأسأل الله أن يجزيك خيرا في الدنيا والآخرة..


----------



## المهندس المقاوم (15 أبريل 2012)

عودا حميدا و بارك الله لك في أهلك و رزقك الصحة والعافية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا استاذنا ابراهيم عبد السلام ..
تم تعديل العنوان وبعض المحتوى ليكون هذا الموضوع هو الجزء الثاني من الدورة 

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله عن عملك باحسن منه


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 أبريل 2012)

اهلا اهلا اهلا اهلا وسهلا باستاذنا الغالى والقدير ابراهيم كريم ... نورت الملتقى كله يا استاذنا القدير ربنا ميحرمناش منك ابدا


----------



## احمد سكولز (15 أبريل 2012)

اهلا اهلا اهلا اهلا وسهلا باستاذنا الغالى والقدير ابراهيم كريم ... نورت الملتقى كله يا استاذنا القدير ربنا ميحرمناش منك ابدا


----------



## satfut (15 أبريل 2012)

تسلم ايدك والله الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه غير يا رب تدخل الجنة يا بشمهندس وربنا ينفعك انت وعيلتك كلها بالعلم ده


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (15 أبريل 2012)

كيف يتم البدء فى عمل ال shop drawing لأى مشروع ولنفترض انها فيلا مثلا
نتنمنى ان تتحدث عن كيفية عمل ال shop drawing و جدول تفريد الحديد bbs 
لانها مهمة جدا فى المشاريع.
فارجو منك ان تشرح لنا كيفية عمل shopdrawing
ماهي الطريقه العمليه الواقعيه التي تستخدم في اعداد الشوب دروينج وتفريد الحديد
هل الطريقه العاديه واضافة الليسب للاتوكاد لتفريد الحديد 
وماهي البرنامج الشائع الاستخدام في هذا المجال
لاني تعبت من البحث ولم اجد
و خصوصاً ان عمل شوب دروينج للمشروع بداء يزداد الطلب عليه فى المنطقة العربية فى السنوات القليلة الماضية بعد ان كان مطلوب فى الشركات الأجنبية فقط لاغير

ما الفرق بين as buit drawing و shop drawing
اتمنى مساعدة المهندسين في هذا الموضوع العملي الذي سيطور المهنسون العرب
ونحن بانتظار محاضراتك على احر من الجمر
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## aelmostafa (15 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعل هذا العمل زخرا لك فى ميزان حسناتك واثابك الله بكل حرف علمته لأحد منا ونتمنى لك دوام الصحه والعافيه وأعانك الله على استكمال هذا العمل العظيم

*


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الصاوى5 (15 أبريل 2012)

نحمد الله على سلامتك
المنتدى كان ينقصة شئ فى غيابك
وسنتابع محاضراتك وبالطبع ستكثر الاسئلة والاستفسارات
وهذا يضيف سمة جديدة للمنتدى


----------



## حويزي (16 أبريل 2012)

حمد لله على سلامتك و عودا حميدا مع وافر التقدير لمجهودكم و الاحترام لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## انور الاستشاري (16 أبريل 2012)

*تشكر على هذه الجهود الاستثنائيه ::: وفقك الله و جعل الله تعالى هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و نحن نطمع بالمزيد من الشرح 

زادك الله علما و تقوى *


----------



## abu_nazar (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بك وحمدالله على السلامه جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (16 أبريل 2012)

طبعا مش هنقول وحشتنا لان حضرتك اصبحت باقى معنا دائما بشرح الوافى الشافى الكافى بارك الله لك فى علمك واهلك ومالك وزادك فى العلم بسطة منور الملتقى ومتالق دائما 



الفقير لله طارق


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (16 أبريل 2012)

اللهم ما اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك واغفر لك به


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (16 أبريل 2012)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اتقدم بخالص اعتذاري عن التأخير ولهذا اقدم لكم حلقات قلما أن توجد باي منتدي اخر لاستكمال سلسله دورة التصميم الانشائي الحلقه رقم 54 وهي خاصه بالكمرات الدائريه في المستوي الافقي
> ولكم مني ارق تحياتي وارجوكم الدعاء لي بالصحه لي ولاسرتي وصلاح الحال اللهم امين
> واليكم رابط المحاضرة
> ...



جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم و ربنا يديك الصحة يا رب ..... بس عندى سؤال برا الموضوع شوية بس اخد راى حضرتك اكيد هتفدنى حضرتك او حد من الزوملة انا محتار فى المشروع انا طالع بكارليوس محتار من استيل و خرسانة سالت مهندس قالى على حسب مشروعك بتشتغل برا وانا كنت عايز ادخل استيل علشان اقوى نفسى فى اكتر ومع الخرسانة لان عايز اشتغل خرسانة


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amr_atef92 (16 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا رب


----------



## masry100100 (16 أبريل 2012)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا بشمهندس ابراهيم و ربنا يديك الصحة يا رب ..... بس عندى سؤال برا الموضوع شوية بس اخد راى حضرتك اكيد هتفدنى حضرتك او حد من الزوملة انا محتار فى المشروع انا طالع بكارليوس محتار من استيل و خرسانة سالت مهندس قالى على حسب مشروعك بتشتغل برا وانا كنت عايز ادخل استيل علشان اقوى نفسى فى اكتر ومع الخرسانة لان عايز اشتغل خرسانة


عشان أسهلهالك يا هندسة
لا المشروع ليه دخل بشغلك بعد كده
ولا تقدير فى المشروع ليه دخل بشغلك بعد كده
ولا حتى تقديرك العام ليه دخل بشغلك بعد كده


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم
ورزقك علما ينتفع به


----------



## khaled (troy) (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mohamed0003 (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم 
لكن الموضوع السابق المحاضرات مرفوعة على موقع megaupload و هذا الموقع متوقف يا ريت نعمل موضوع آخر على المنتدى و نرفع المحاضرات من 1 إلى 53 على mediafire


----------



## hamada_top1 (16 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم المهندس ابراهيم 
مرحبا بعودتك نسأل الله ان يوفقك في حياتك يارب العالمين 
انا لي بعض الملاحظات اخي ابراهيم 
-----------------------
ان تضع جدول زمني بالمحاضرات و ايه اللي هيتم شرحه حتي لا نخرج من سياق لدوره 
تم شرح اكثر من 53 محاضره ولم يتم تصميم مشروع 
كل محاضره لا تقل عن ساعه 
كان ممكن في الوقت ده اننا نصمم اكثر من مشروع 
ونستفاد بمجموعه معلومات مركزه يستفاد منها المنهدسين من خبرتك العظيمه 
انا فاكر ان موضوع الترخيم خد وقت كبير جدا وموضوع التصميم working و الفرق بينه و بين ال ultimat 
فياريت ترجع حضرتك للمحاضره رقم 9 اللي انت حضرتك كنت بتتكلم فيها عن لوح استراج التراخيص و نكمل المشروع ده 
ومنها هنعرف تصيم الاساسات و الاعمده و الكمرات اللخ ...
وعلي العموم ده رأي اللي ملهوش قيمه بجانب رأيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم 
*المهم انك متسبناش تاني الله يرضي عليك *


----------



## hamada_top1 (16 أبريل 2012)

ياريت حضرتك تتناول التسليح بردو يا بشمهندس في الحلقه القادمه للكمره الدائريه


----------



## عمر يحي (16 أبريل 2012)

*حمد لله على السلامة وربنا يكرمك ويعينك يارب وييسر لك كل الخير ..نسأل الله لك الصحة والعافية ولأهلك*
*ربنا لايحرمنا كرمك..*


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (16 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 55
المحاضرة رقم 55 الكمرات الدائريه -2 
http://www.mediafire.com/?x0e47i9vs957ll7
وباذن الله سارد علي كل الاسئله الموجهه داخل الدورة خلال الفيديو القادم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (16 أبريل 2012)

hamada_top1 قال:


> اخي الكريم المهندس ابراهيم
> مرحبا بعودتك نسأل الله ان يوفقك في حياتك يارب العالمين
> انا لي بعض الملاحظات اخي ابراهيم
> -----------------------
> ...


رائي حضرتك قيم ومفيد وبالفعل هذا المشروع ساقوم بالتصميم عليه خلال شرح البرامج حاضر تحت امرك وكله بفضل الله هايتم اسال
الله العافيه والصحه وسعه الرزق والستر لي ولكم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (16 أبريل 2012)

masry100100 قال:


> عشان أسهلهالك يا هندسة
> لا المشروع ليه دخل بشغلك بعد كده
> ولا تقدير فى المشروع ليه دخل بشغلك بعد كده
> ولا حتى تقديرك العام ليه دخل بشغلك بعد كده


اخي الكريم المشروع لايحدد ابدا نوعيه عملك بعد التخرج اختار بحريتك واختار مشروعك برغبتك انت وخد مشروع يسهل عليك عمله والحصول فيه علي تقدير كويس دا المهم
ولك التحيه والشكر


----------



## ياسر. (16 أبريل 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامة حضرتك


----------



## m_sweedy (16 أبريل 2012)

الف حمدلله على السلامة م/ابراهيم وهنيئا لنا استكمال الدورة


----------



## Star__eng (17 أبريل 2012)

حمد الله على سلامتك يا بشمهندس ...المهم ان حضرتك كويس وبخير


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (17 أبريل 2012)

masry100100 قال:


> عشان أسهلهالك يا هندسة
> لا المشروع ليه دخل بشغلك بعد كده
> ولا تقدير فى المشروع ليه دخل بشغلك بعد كده
> ولا حتى تقديرك العام ليه دخل بشغلك بعد كده


 اشكرك مهندس مصرى على راى حضرتك ليا يعنى انا كده ماشى لو خدت استيل علشان ابقى احسن فى اكتر من كده وانشاء الله الشغل استيل او خرسانة اوك عليه


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (17 أبريل 2012)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> اخي الكريم المشروع لايحدد ابدا نوعيه عملك بعد التخرج اختار بحريتك واختار مشروعك برغبتك انت وخد مشروع يسهل عليك عمله والحصول فيه علي تقدير كويس دا المهم
> ولك التحيه والشكر



اشكرك استازى ابراهيم على تعبك وشغلك معانا ....انشاء الله انا شبه قررت اخد استيل عشان انا شيفو مشروع حلو ونضيف فكنت بتسال على طبيعة الشغل لو كان اختيار المشروع يجبرنى على الشغل برا استيل بس مع انى الحمد لله كويس خرسانة


----------



## حسنى حسنى (17 أبريل 2012)

*حمدا لله على سلامتك وعوددتك مرة أخرى للمنتدى وزادك الله علما وعملا صالحا*


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (17 أبريل 2012)

يا بشمهندس مشروك ولا تقدير مشروعك ولا تقديرك العام لية دخل فى شغلك 

انا مشروع خرسانة شغال حاليا فى الرياض مهندس تصميم 

اعرف ناس مشروع ماتريال وشغالين طرق وناس والله استيل وكانوا واخدين مشاريع كبارى معلقة ودلوقتى شغالين تنفيذ ومعايا واحد صاحبى كان مشروع خرسانة ودلوقتى شغال استيل فى الزامل 

كلة نصيب وحسب المتاح بيتفرض عليك


----------



## أحبك في الله (17 أبريل 2012)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 54
http://www.4shared.com/rar/1x6uEkFt/54_online.html


----------



## أحبك في الله (17 أبريل 2012)

رابط المحاضرة رقم 55
http://www.4shared.com/rar/BC4u8t_Q/55_online.html


----------



## التوأم (17 أبريل 2012)

حمد لله على سلامة حضرتك واللهم اسالك انت تجزى المهندس ابراهيم عنا وعن كل المسلمين خير الجزاء


----------



## ||refoo|| (17 أبريل 2012)

حمدالله عالسلامه ومتشكر جدا


----------



## السيدنصير (17 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## M.M.S (17 أبريل 2012)

حمدالله علي السلامة يا بشمهندس واتمني من حضرتك البدء في العمل علي احد برامج التصميم (تحليل انشائي + تصميم للعناصر المختلفة) وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حمدي شققي (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيلك با مهندس ابراهيم شرح حضرتك لا يعلى عليه ابدا يا ريت حضرتك تقوم بشرح احد البرامج الأنشائية لان شرحك رائع جدا


----------



## the pump (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله أيامك
وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## اسلام عمران (18 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

ربنا يجعل فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## nemnem88 (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكور ياهندسة وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وخله الله فى ميزان حسناتك الف شكر


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (18 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر ساير الحمد (19 أبريل 2012)

*جزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله عنا كـــــــــــــــــل خيـــــــــــــــــــــر ووسع عليك في رزقك وبارك لك فيه *


----------



## concord_concord (19 أبريل 2012)

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا دكتور ........................................ سألين الله لكم دوام التوفيق والصحة و العافية


----------



## eng_hanem (19 أبريل 2012)

*حمد الله علي السلامه ياباشمهندس 
*يارب تكون بخير يا رب 
وان شاء الله ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (19 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركــاته
نحمد الله على عودتك مهندس إبراهيم


----------



## engabdo888 (19 أبريل 2012)

الله يكرمك يامهندس ابراهيم وحمد الله على السلامه


----------



## aymanallam (19 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير *


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (19 أبريل 2012)

كيف يتم البدء فى عمل ال shop drawing لأى مشروع ولنفترض انها فيلا مثلا
نتنمنى ان تتحدث عن كيفية عمل ال shop drawing و جدول تفريد الحديد bbs 
لانها مهمة جدا فى المشاريع.
فارجو منك ان تشرح لنا كيفية عمل shopdrawing
ماهي الطريقه العمليه الواقعيه التي تستخدم في اعداد الشوب دروينج وتفريد الحديد
هل الطريقه العاديه واضافة الليسب للاتوكاد لتفريد الحديد 
وماهي البرنامج الشائع الاستخدام في هذا المجال
لاني تعبت من البحث ولم اجد
و خصوصاً ان عمل شوب دروينج للمشروع بداء يزداد الطلب عليه فى المنطقة العربية فى السنوات القليلة الماضية بعد ان كان مطلوب فى الشركات الأجنبية فقط لاغير

ما الفرق بين as buit drawing و shop drawing
اتمنى مساعدة المهندسين في هذا الموضوع العملي الذي سيطور المهنسون العرب
ونحن بانتظار محاضراتك على احر من الجمر
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (19 أبريل 2012)

ارجو الرد علي


----------



## هشام حامول (19 أبريل 2012)

الله يكرمك يامهندس ابراهيم ويوفقك يارب ويعينك على العلم وييسره لك بامره


----------



## هشام حامول (19 أبريل 2012)

ياريت بالله عليك يابشمهندس ابراهيم نفسنا نكمل حل المثال


----------



## doneaxe (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك الأمة على هذا المجهود الذي سوف يعود لك نفعه اكثر من نفعه لنا باذن الله


----------



## reem_eng (20 أبريل 2012)

حمد لله على السلامه يا بشمهندس و شكرا لحضرتك انك لسه مانستناش لاننا لسه عايزين ناخد من علمك اكتر و اكتر 

و عندى سؤال لو حضرتك تجاوبنى عليه او احد المهندسين يا ريت لو عندى بلاطه مربعه متشاله على عمود فى مركزها فقط عمود واحد و تم عمل كمرتين متعامدين لتحمل البلاطه يا ترى شكل حديد البلاطه يمشى ازاى حديد طبعا الكمرات مع العمود هيبقى فيكسد دى معروف شكل الحديد هيمشى فيها ازاى لكن بالنسبه للبلاطه البلاطه تعتبر كلها كبولى فى كل الاتجاهات لو هتتعمل شوكه هتمشى المره و النصف بتاعها ازاى ولا فى شكل تانى للحديد يا ريت لو حد يعرف يسعفنى فيها


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذي وعودا حميدا


----------



## mr x (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 أبريل 2012)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> كيف يتم البدء فى عمل ال shop drawing لأى مشروع ولنفترض انها فيلا مثلا
> نتنمنى ان تتحدث عن كيفية عمل ال shop drawing و جدول تفريد الحديد bbs
> لانها مهمة جدا فى المشاريع.
> فارجو منك ان تشرح لنا كيفية عمل shopdrawing
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركته 
حضرتك تثير موضوع في غايه الاهميه للسادة المهندسين ويستحق فعلا منا بذل المجهود لتوصيله لاخوتي وزملائي المهندسين 
ولتوضيح الفرق بصورة سريعه يمكنننا أن نشير الي مايلي 
1 - يستلم مهندس المقاول او مهندس الشركه المنفذة اللوحات التصميميه للمشروع وهي لوحات 
[FONT=&quot]design drawing [/FONT]
2 - يقوم مهندس المقاول او مهندس الشركه بعمل لوحات
[FONT=&quot]shop drawing [/FONT]
وهي اختصار work shop drawing
وهي بمنتهي البساطه يمكننا ان نسميها لنفهمها اللوحات المطلوب تنفيذها بالتفاصيل كامله الابعاد كامله ادق تفاصيل المشروع وطريقه تنفيذه 
3 - ثم يتم عرض اللحوات بعد ذلك علي الأستشاري لأخد موافقته عليها 
4 - اثناء تنفيذ اي مشروع يمكن ان نصادف بعض المشاكل والتي يستدعي معها عمل تعديل علي هذه اللوحات وهنا يظهر مفهوم كلمه 
shop drawing as built
اي الرسومات النهائيه التي تم تنفيذها وهذه للوحات في غايه الاهميه لاي مشروع حيث ان بها كافه تفاصيل المشروع واسلوب تنفيذة علي الطبيعه 
ويحتوي علي العديد من المعلومات الهامه التي يجب الاحتفاظ بها حتي نتمكن من عمل اي صيانه او تعديلات علي المشروع في المستقبل وبها كافه التفاصيل التي تم تنفيذها مثل ابعاد القطاعات شكل الحديد بها واطواله امكان وجود فتحات المهرباء واللوحات العموميه لاعمال تغذيه الصرف والتغذيه واماكن وجودها بمنتهي الدقه و..............................الخ
وربنا يكرمنا ويوفقنا لنقوم بتقيم مثل هذا العمل لكي تعم الاستفادة حاضر تحت الامر باذن الله واشكرك علي هذا السؤال 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (20 أبريل 2012)

reem_eng قال:


> حمد لله على السلامه يا بشمهندس و شكرا لحضرتك انك لسه مانستناش لاننا لسه عايزين ناخد من علمك اكتر و اكتر
> 
> و عندى سؤال لو حضرتك تجاوبنى عليه او احد المهندسين يا ريت لو عندى بلاطه مربعه متشاله على عمود فى مركزها فقط عمود واحد و تم عمل كمرتين متعامدين لتحمل البلاطه يا ترى شكل حديد البلاطه يمشى ازاى حديد طبعا الكمرات مع العمود هيبقى فيكسد دى معروف شكل الحديد هيمشى فيها ازاى لكن بالنسبه للبلاطه البلاطه تعتبر كلها كبولى فى كل الاتجاهات لو هتتعمل شوكه هتمشى المره و النصف بتاعها ازاى ولا فى شكل تانى للحديد يا ريت لو حد يعرف يسعفنى فيها


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ارجو من حضرتك رفع الرسم الموجود لديك حتي استطيع توضيح طريقه التسليح عليه وببشكل سريع للرد يتم رسم الكمرة مع الاعمود كاطار ويتم رسم تسليح البلاطه علي شكلبوكس مغلق وبمجرد رفع الرسم من حضرتك ساوفيكي بالتفاصيل علي الرسم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (20 أبريل 2012)

عود أحمد وحمد لله على سلامتك ونورت المنتدى مرة اخرى


----------



## alwan1969 (20 أبريل 2012)

بجد جزاك الله كل خير .. انا مهندس حاتم البدرى .. مهندس تصميم وتنفيذ شغال ف السعودية وفعلا استفدت من حضرتك ونتمنى ان حضرتك تكمل الدورة زى ما وعدتنا بتصميم المشرروع كاملا .. وكمان اتمنى لو تفيدنى فى حاجة .. عندى خزان عبارة عن اسطوانى وتحتها مخروط وبينهم كمرة دائرية .. عليها طبعا ضغط المية والحمل الرأسى وصممتها بس احب اعرف منك تصميمها الاصح .. وشكرا ..
وعلى وعد منى انى ادعيلك فى العمرة القادمة لانك بتخدم لوجه الله ودى حاجة قليلة اوى اوى .. وشكرا ..


----------



## archivil (21 أبريل 2012)

حمدالله على السلامة مهندس ابراهيم , والله ربنا يجازيك خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك .

بعد اذن حضرتك بشمهندس ابراهيم يا ريت لو في امكانية ان حضرتك تطرك لتصميم السلالم في احدى المحاضرات القادمة .


----------



## reem_eng (21 أبريل 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق Drawing1 Model (1).pdf
رسمتها بسرعه ملحقتش اوضحها اكتر بس هى عباره عن بلاطه 2.25 *2.25 مستنده على عمود 60*60 بدون كمرات و التانيه عباره عن بلاطه 2.25 *3.75 مستنده على كمره فى الاتجاه 3.75 و الكمره مستنده على عمود شكل حديد البلاطه هيمشى ازاى بما انها كبولى و شوك 
و سؤال تانى لو عمود اتود عليه عزم من البكلنج تصمم القاعده الخاصه به تكون على نورمل و عزم ولا نورمل فقط و برده لو عمود عليه عزم تولد من حالة تحميل و عزم اخر تولد من البكلنج تصمم القاعده الخاصه به تحت تاثير اى قوى و اسفه للتطويل


----------



## محمد مورو (21 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يجازيك خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## السيدنصير (21 أبريل 2012)

​بعد اذن حضرتك بشمهندس ابراهيم يا ريت لو في امكانية ان حضرتك تطرك لتصميم الاساسات


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (21 أبريل 2012)

reem_eng قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 80087
> رسمتها بسرعه ملحقتش اوضحها اكتر بس هى عباره عن بلاطه 2.25 *2.25 مستنده على عمود 60*60 بدون كمرات و التانيه عباره عن بلاطه 2.25 *3.75 مستنده على كمره فى الاتجاه 3.75 و الكمره مستنده على عمود شكل حديد البلاطه هيمشى ازاى بما انها كبولى و شوك
> و سؤال تانى لو عمود اتود عليه عزم من البكلنج تصمم القاعده الخاصه به تكون على نورمل و عزم ولا نورمل فقط و برده لو عمود عليه عزم تولد من حالة تحميل و عزم اخر تولد من البكلنج تصمم القاعده الخاصه به تحت تاثير اى قوى و اسفه للتطويل


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
سارفق لحضرتك شكل التسليح بالحالتين 
اما بالنسبه لسؤال ضرتك علي هل نقوم بتصميم القاعدة القاعدة علي قوي عموديه فقط أم قوي عموديه وعزم
وهل العزم الذي الذي نصمم عليه هوة نتيجه العزم الاضافي الناجم عن كون العمود طويل 
اود الاشارة الي أننا نقوم بتصميم القاعدة علي قوي عموديه وعزوم ونراعي عدم وجود شد اسفل الاساسات ولكن العزوم التي نصمم عليها القاعدة ليت هي العزوم الاضافيه الناجمه من ان العمود ويل وسيتم تصميمه علي عزوم اضافيه نتيجه نحافه العمود ولكن العزوم التي نصمم عليها القاعدة هي الناجمه عن تحليل المنشاء من كون اننا نضع ركيزة fiexd 
كما انني لاعتقد ان العزوم بهذا الحجم يتعرض الي عزوم اضافيه ناتجه عن النحافه حيث ان قطاع العمود هوة 60 * 60 اي ان الطول الحر لعمود يصل الي 9 متر بامان وبدون الاخد بالاعتبار العزوم الاضافيه الا اذا كان طول العمود الحر اكبر من 9 أمتار 
وحتي اقوم برفع شكل التسليح لحضرتك يمكنني الاشارة اليه 
الحاله الاولي وهي البلاطه اعلي العمود مباشرة بدون كمرة 
نقوم بعمل drop عند تاج العمود بكل الاتجاهات وتسليحه والمهم ان تسليح العمود لا ينتهي عن البلاطه بل يمتد لنهايه البلاطه كما لو كان كابولي بمعني مثلا حديد التسليح بجانب العمود يتم مدة ليشكل حديد كابولي للطرف الاخر كما بالشكل 





وساقم برفع رسم اتوكاد مفصل لحضرتك بهذا الشأن وللحديث بقيه
واسال الله لي ولك التوفيق


----------



## gota2025 (21 أبريل 2012)

حمدالله على السلامة ياباشمهندس
ونتمنى انك تكون في صحة وعافية وسعادة
انشاءالله نبدأ في تصميم مشروع من الألف للياء والتعليق على النقاط المهمة في التعامل مع البرامج التصميمية وأخبار مشروع جنوب أفريقا الكلمتنا عته


----------



## عبدالسلام محفدي (21 أبريل 2012)

حمدالله على سلامتك يابشمهندس


----------



## reem_eng (21 أبريل 2012)

هو مفروض المشروع ده عباره عن بلاطه على عمود يعنى فكسد فرى العمود بعد الحل بيشيل قوى 48 طن و ارتفاعه 5 متر فقط ما جيت اعمل عليه شيك البكلنج لاقيلته عشان يبقى عمود طويل و يتولد عليه عزم و مايبقاش مش سيف يعنى لازم القطاع يبقى على الاقل 50 فى 50 طبعا من قانون ال k*H/d or t 
فده سبب زيادة قطاع العمود لى 60 فى 60 يبقى سيف بكلنج ويتولد عليه عزم بقية 4.8 طن متر تقريبا و بالتالى يصكك العمود على قوى نورمل و عزم 
فهل معنى كده ان قاعدة اى عمود بتولد عليه عزوم من النحافه او من حالة تعمل لا تصمم القاعده على اساسها يعنى فى حالة الرسمه الاولى لم اقوم بعمل حالة تحميل حيث انها لن تحدث فى الواقع البلاطه دى مسند لخزان مياه واحد فبتحليل استركش مفروض العمود لن يتولد عليه عزم و هيبقى العزم صفر فمفروض القاعده تصمم على نرومل فقط ؟
و فى حالة الرسمه التانيه هتكون البلاطه مسند لخزانين مياه فعملت حالة التحميل فبتالى يتولد عزم على العمود my فى كل من الاتجاهين طبعا حسب الخزان الى هيبق ىفاضى و الاخر مليان فى الحالة دى برده ماصممش القاعده على عزوم ولا اصممها على عزوم غير دائمه ؟

و حضرتك ايضا بتقول تصمم القاعده عل ىانها فيكسد فبالتلى عليها عزم فى المبانى العاديه ما بنعمل قاعده منفصله بنصممها على نورمل فقط الناتج من العمود منين احصل على العزم الى حضرتك اشرت اليه 

معلش يا بشمهندس اعذر اسالتى الكتير بس شكلى محتاجه افهم حاجات كتير فى الموضوع ده


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (21 أبريل 2012)

عودة حميدة و جزاكم الله خيرا علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## aboyazeed (22 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
.
للأسف أنا بدأت أنزل ملفات الدورة في الأيام القليلة الماضية 
ويعلم الله كم دعوت لحضرتك 
أسأل الله العظيم أن يغفر لك وأن يديم عليك الصحة والعافية 
أسأل الله أن يدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب ؛ إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
*وعندي سؤال لو تسمح حضرتك وهو :* أليس من المفترض أن نقوم بدراسة سير الاجهادات في التربة حتى إذا تداخلت الإجهادات نقوم بدراسة الإجهاد الواقع عند تلك النقطة ونقارنه بالمسموح به ..... أم نصمم على إجهاد التربة المسموح به وهذه التداخلات معتبرة عند حساب الإجهاد المسموح به للتربة...جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## the pump (22 أبريل 2012)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 55
> المحاضرة رقم 55 الكمرات الدائريه -2
> http://www.mediafire.com/?x0e47i9vs957ll7
> وباذن الله سارد علي كل الاسئله الموجهه داخل الدورة خلال الفيديو القادم




المرجو من طاقم الإشراف الكرام
المتابعة وإضافة الروابط الجديدة إلى الصفحة الأولى

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## heno9 (22 أبريل 2012)

انا شايف ان اسئلة السادة الزملاء سوف تقوم بعرقلة هذه الدورة المفيدة او جعلها بطيئة نسبيا لذلك اقترح ان تكون الاسئلة داخل الدورة المفيدة و عن ما يدور بداخلها


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (22 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 56 الكمرات الدائريه بالمستوي الافقي رقم 3
http://www.mediafire.com/?j30ye1mfqp6095x
وانا يشرفني الرد علي كل الاسئله القيمه التي توجه من حضراتكم والله السمتعان وساوافيكم بالرد علي كل سؤال بفضل الله تعالي ولكم التحيه وارجو الدعاء
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## heno9 (22 أبريل 2012)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الي حضراتكم رابط المحاضرة رقم 56 الكمرات الدائريه بالمستوي الافقي رقم 3
> http://www.mediafire.com/?j30ye1mfqp6095x
> وانا يشرفني الرد علي كل الاسئله القيمه التي توجه من حضراتكم والله السمتعان وساوافيكم بالرد علي كل سؤال بفضل الله تعالي ولكم التحيه وارجو الدعاء
> والله ولي التوفيق


بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمود مدكور (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## zabadius (23 أبريل 2012)

*حمداً لله على السلامة *


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (23 أبريل 2012)

ياريت يا بشمهندس ابراهيم تبدأ فى شرح برنامج السيف زى ما حضرتك وعدتنا واحنا شاكرين جدا لحضرتك 
​


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (23 أبريل 2012)

ياباشمهندس عايزه اسأل على حاجه لو سمحت ايههى ارقام المحاضرات الخاصة بتصميم الاساسات لانى مش هقدر انزل كل المحاضرات وانا محتاجه الاساسات ضرورى


----------



## محمود مدكور (23 أبريل 2012)

_*دى فى دوره لوحدها يابشمهندسه *_​


----------



## محمود مدكور (23 أبريل 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...l_design-م-إستشاري-ابراهيم-كريم-بروابط-متعددة*
اتفضلى ده اللينك *​


----------



## mahmoudyassin31 (23 أبريل 2012)

*لو سمحت يا باشمهندس الروابط مش شغالة ياريت تنزل روابط جديدة على موقع تانى غير الميجابلود *


----------



## mahmoudyassin31 (23 أبريل 2012)

*الروابط مش شغالة خالص*


----------



## heno9 (24 أبريل 2012)

الروابط تعمل يا بشمهندسين لقد قمت بالتجربة


----------



## Rosha83 (25 أبريل 2012)

*تسلم*

:31:عاشت ايدك ويارب يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك:28::30:


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (26 أبريل 2012)

الله ينور فيكم


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (27 أبريل 2012)

ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام عليك ياباشمهندس ابراهيم والله اب روحى لكل المهندسين دا انا مش بدعيلك وبس دا هالف يوم القيامه لو ربنا كتبلى الشفاعه هتكون انته دا يما اولهم ياهندسه يا منورنا ربنا ما يحرمنا منك يصلح حالك وما بين اديك
اللهم امين


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (27 أبريل 2012)

ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالام عليك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم والله اب روحى لكل المهندسين ربنا يباركللك فى عمرك


----------



## mohamad alsafory (27 أبريل 2012)

ماتطولش علينا يازعيم إحنا مستنيين دررك وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا.......


----------



## Eyadko (28 أبريل 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يازعيم المهندسين العرب
والله لك وحشه ومنتظرين تكملة المشروع اللي حضرتك بدأته زمااان ربنا يجعله صدقه جاريه لك انشاءالله
والله انت نادر انامش بمدحك في وشك انت لا تعرفني بس انت تستحق التقدير ياحبيبنا


----------



## بلحاج بن زيان عبد (28 أبريل 2012)

الحمد لله وحده
الحمد لله الذي أقر عيوننا بهذا الفجر الجديد، نسأل الله أن يبارك في صحتك ويتم عليك نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة
ولله الحمد أولا وأخيرا


----------



## bboumediene (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد مراد (28 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك مهندس ابراهيم علي الجهد المتميز والاسلوب المتسلسل الرائع في شرح التصميم الانشائي واود من سيادتك ان تبدأ في التطبيق علي البرامج الهندسية المختلفة بمثال شامل يشمل الترخيم وكافة عناصر التصميم الانشائي


----------



## elnino (29 أبريل 2012)

حمدلله على السلامة وفى انتظار المحاضرات بفارغ الصبر
اللهم انى اساْلك علما نافعا


----------



## حمدي شققي (30 أبريل 2012)

نحن بانتظار المحاضرة 57 بفارغ الصبر يا بشمهندس


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (1 مايو 2012)

اللهم انى اشهدك انى احبه فيك فاحبه ...............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك ..........


----------



## eng el zoghby (1 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
انا نزلت الحلقات كلها بس للاسف في حلقات مش قادر انزلها لان الرابط megaupload واقف وده بسببو مقدرتش احمل الحلقات التاليه 26 - 31 - 32 - 33 - 34 - 35 - 36 - 49 
والحلقه 22 فاضيه 
اتمني من حضراتكم المساعده بروايط زي الفور شير ​


----------



## احمدعليوة (2 مايو 2012)

_ يسر لك امور حياتك وجعل حياتك زخرا لاخرتك 
اتمنى رفع ملف الword للدروس 
او pdf
اذا امكن لتعم الفائده 
_​


----------



## دون جيفارا (3 مايو 2012)

ايوه ياريت ياياشمهندس الوورد ده لو ممكن حضرتك تحوله pdf وترفعه هيكون احسن مذكره نسترجع منها


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

_اتمنى رفع ملف الword للدروس 
او pdf_ على الميديا فاير


----------



## farhat12 (4 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم : اريد ان اسأل سؤال عن موضوع القواعد الخرسانيية التي جزء منها بارز على وجه الارض بسبب صعوببه الحفر اثناء انشاء االمبنى فانا عندي مبنى جزئ من القواعد بارز على وجه الارض والجزئ الاخر مغمور في الارض مع العلم ان الارض صخرية وتعذر استكمال الحغر لأن الارض كانت صعبة جدا في الحفر مما ادي الى اعطاب 3 رؤس من رؤس الحفار المتنقل وهذه القواعد تعيقتي من استغلال البدرون لانها بارزة تقريبا مسافة 30سم والمبنى مكون من 3 طوابق وصليح ممتاز جدا وابعادالاعمدة 30*75 سم السؤال هو هل يمكنني تكسير البارزمن القواعد حت تتساوى مع الارض ام ان هذا قد يؤثر علي المبنى في المتقبل 
*


----------



## yso (4 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير .......... اللهم ادم عليه حال العافيه وال بيته وسائر عبادك الصالحين


----------



## محمد ابواحمد (7 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

استاذنا الغالي جزاك الله خيرا واحسن اليك وايدك بنصره وجعل كل اعماك صالحه وخالصه لوجه ...فما بخلت بوقتك ولا جهدك


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (8 مايو 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وأدعو الله أن يمنحكم موفور الصحة وسعادة الدنيا والأخرة .


----------



## samer kamel ali (8 مايو 2012)

الف حمدالله على سلامتك وكنت عايز حضرتك متنسناش في العمدان المائلة.


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 مايو 2012)

م.إسلام قال:


> اشكرك بعمق بس امته حضرتك هتشتغل على السيف ؟؟ اتمنى إن حضرتك تبدأ فيه , الف شكر على مجهوداتك


م / ابراهيم 
اتمنى بالفعل ان تقوم بشرح برنامج السيف كمثال تطبيقى للدروس


----------



## عبود1 (9 مايو 2012)

*إخواني الاكارم أحتاج لرد واضح
الدروس الأولى صوت وصورة
ومن ثم من الدرس تقريباً الثامن وحتى الأخير كلها صوت بدون صورة
ما الحل*


----------



## elnino (10 مايو 2012)

اخى استخدم برنامج vlc player لتشغيل الدروس وان شاء الله تشتغل معاك


----------



## mhmoodtaha (10 مايو 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع اسأل الله تعالى لك ولاسرتك ان ينعم عليكم بدوام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## mohamed_khalil (11 مايو 2012)

الحمد لله على سلامتك وجعل الله عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نيروووو (11 مايو 2012)

شرح جميل وفكر بارع ويارب يزيدك وتفيدنا


----------



## ilyes sellami (12 مايو 2012)

لقد أستفدت كثيرا سيدي .تملك طريقة رائعه في الشرح....................................
​


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (12 مايو 2012)

*اخي الكريم والله انا اتمني ربنا يكرمني ويقدرني لان فعلا معظم فيديوهات شرح برنامج السيف لاترتقي لمستوي المهندسين المتميزين بالمنتدي حيث ان البرنامج ليس فقط ادخال بيانات ولكن اي برنامج وليس السيف فقط به الكثير من المعلومات التي يجب ان يزود بها المهندس من ادخال بيانانت سليمه طبقا للاكواد العالميه مرورا بطريقه البرنامج نفسه في عمل حساباته والمعادلات التي يستخدمها البرنامج بالحل ثم تناول مخرجات البرنامج وكيفيه التعامل معها والتحقق منها أنه فعلا محتاج مننا الكثير من الجهد والعرق ولكن اعذرني بالتوقيت الحالي وربنا يقدرني بفضل الله تعالي*


----------



## fairy20070 (12 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووور يت باش مهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالسلام محفدي (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله الجنة على هذا المجهود الجبار وربنا يزيدك من فضله


----------



## poppop_hema (12 مايو 2012)

سلام عليكم وزادك الله قوة فى العلم
انا عندى مشكلة منغصة عليا حياتى 
انا طالب فى الجامعة ومن كتر ممعت عن الهندسة واننا لازم نكون فاهمين بعمق اوى 
جيه عليا وقت كنت بفكر ليل نهار فى الهندسة والقوانين 


بس حسيت ان دة غلط وممكن يؤثر عليا بعد كدة فتركت التفكير 


حتى اصبح مستوايا متعود على التلقى دون التامل فى العلم 



ومش عارف طاب اعمل اية 

انظم حياتى اذاى 
امتى اقرا وامتى اذاكر وامتى اعمل نشاطات تانية 

طاب افكر فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة ولا اقرأكتب او اسنع محاضرات؟؟
اما مش عارف امشى اذاى ولا ابدا مين
انا احيانا كنت بشك فى قدرة الكود المصرى وكنت مضطر احلل كل حرف موجود فية 
بس ذى مقلتلك انا كنت بفكر لدرجة ممكن محسشش باللى حوليا


انا عاو نظام جيد فى حياتى

ام الافضل ان اقرأ بددون تنظيم وقت لها
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aboyazeed (13 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يباركلك يا استاذنا ويجزيك عنى خير*​


----------



## KAMALAZZAFNI (13 مايو 2012)

*الحمد لله على العودة*

*كنا ننتظر عوتك يا بش مهندس على احر من الجمر الى درجة اننا يأسنا من عودتك واستكمال الدورة لكن الحمدلله على عودتك الينا بالسلامة ويارب يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك وان يحذو المهندسين حذوك للنهوض بهذة الأمة *


----------



## ye7ia (13 مايو 2012)

eng el zoghby قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> انا نزلت الحلقات كلها بس للاسف في حلقات مش قادر انزلها لان الرابط megaupload واقف وده بسببو مقدرتش احمل الحلقات التاليه 26 - 31 - 32 - 33 - 34 - 35 - 36 - 49
> والحلقه 22 فاضيه
> اتمني من حضراتكم المساعده بروايط زي الفور شير ​




موجودين في الرابط المجمع بتاع ميديا فاير في الجزء الاول من الدورة


----------



## حمدي شققي (13 مايو 2012)

ان لم اسمع شرح على النت مثل شرح المهندس ابراهيم يشرح باسلوب شيق جدا و يجذب مباشرة اي منهدس يستمع اليه ونحن بانتظار المحاضرة 57 بفارغ الصبر بارك الله بكم وبجهودكم


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (13 مايو 2012)

ممكن نعرف من حضرتك الوقت اللى حضرتك بتضع فية المحاضرات يعنى كل كام يوم وشكر ا​


----------



## samara1996 (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك على هذه الدورة وعلى المجهود التى تبذله بداءت فى تحميل المحاضرات وهى تبدو رائعة وسابداء فى الاستاع ودراسته قريبا .ادعو لك ولاسرتك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## elnino (15 مايو 2012)

هى الحلقه اللى جايه هتنزل امتى احنا فى انتظارها بفارغ الصبر


----------



## غيث طه (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الله ينطيك صحه وعافيه وستر من الله انت وعائلتك


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (16 مايو 2012)

الله يكرمك


----------



## doneaxe (18 مايو 2012)

الشكر لك


----------



## om ro2a (19 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

المحاضرات اكثر من رائعة نشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (20 مايو 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا مهندسنا الغالى وفقك الله ورعاك وسددعلى طريق الخير خطاك .


----------



## aymankamel79 (20 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وشفاك وعافاك ..........


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (21 مايو 2012)

الف مليون شكر وتقدير واحترام على هذا المجهود اللاكثر من رائع


----------



## lord_forevre (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## KAMALAZZAFNI (21 مايو 2012)

اللة يعطيك الصحة والعافية على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك منتظرين المحاضرة 57


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام على المواصلة و نريد المزيد من انتاجاتك وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## mhmoodtaha (23 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
اولا اشكر بشمهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الرائع واتمنى له وللاسره الكريمه ولاعضاء المنتدى الكرام دوام الصحه والعافيه 
بمناسبه موضوع الكمرات الدائريه، انا سنه رابعه مدني ومعايا مشروع خرسانه ومطلوب مني عمل النوته الحسابيه مع استخراج كافه اللوحات الانشائيه لمول تجاري على شكل دائري النظام الانشائي له عباره عن فرامات تتكرر بانتظام بشكل دائري كما هوا موضح القطاع والمسقط الافقي للمشروع بالصور المدرجه
اريد ان اعرف ما هي خطوات الحل مع بيان كيفيه عمل حالات التحميل اللازمه على برنامج الساب 
وشكرا *


----------



## نورالدين على نصر (26 مايو 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تحية طيب وبعد ......
شكراااااااااااا على كل مجهودك ربنا يجزيك الخير عليه 
م / إبراهيم عبد السلام
عندى استفسار فى برنامج تصميم الاعمده sci columns كل ما اشغلوا على جهازى يطلع ليا رسالة خطاء رقم 17 او رسالة خطاء رقم30 والبرنامج يقفل جربت اكتر من فرجن و نسخة ل8.4 بأكتر من كراك ومش عارف السبب هل ليه طريقة فى تنصيبه على الكمبيوتر
شكرررررررر


----------



## reem220 (26 مايو 2012)

الله عليك يابشمهندس اسلوبك ومحاضراتك ما تتقلش بالبايتات تتقل بالدهب ربنا يخليك ويباركلنا فيك


----------



## ringrood (26 مايو 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا يارب علي المجهود الرائع ده وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ... حضرتك محاضره رقم 16 مش شغاله بعد اذن حضرتك تنزلها من تاني ... وجزاك الله خيرا يارب


----------



## م السعودى (29 مايو 2012)

*friction shear*

السلام عليكم اولا اشكر بشمهندس ابراهيم على المجهود الرائع واتمنى له وللاسره الكريمه ولاعضاء المنتدى الكرام دوام الصحه والعافيه وبرجاء استكمال موضوع shear - friction shear


----------



## محمد السعيد على (29 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...تشاري-إبراهيم-عبد-السلام/page10#ixzz1wHEx8mrf

ياريت يا بشمهندس ابراهيم تبدأ فى شرح برنامج السيف زى ما حضرتك وعدتنا واحنا شاكرين جدا لحضرتك 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/324933-دورة-التصميم-الانشائي-من-مكتب-Professional-Design-الجزء-الثاني-تقديم-م-استشاري-إبراهيم-عبد-السلام#ixzz1wHFKIflj

*اشكرك بعمق بس امته حضرتك هتشتغل على السيف ؟؟ اتمنى إن حضرتك تبدأ فيه , الف شكر على مجهوداتك*
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/324933-دورة-التصميم-الانشائي-من-مكتب-Professional-Design-الجزء-الثاني-تقديم-م-استشاري-إبراهيم-عبد-السلام/page6#ixzz1wHGGh9Iu

*حمدالله علي السلامة يا بشمهندس واتمني من حضرتك البدء في العمل علي احد برامج التصميم (تحليل انشائي + تصميم للعناصر المختلفة) وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/324933-دورة-التصميم-الانشائي-من-مكتب-Professional-Design-الجزء-الثاني-تقديم-م-استشاري-إبراهيم-عبد-السلام/page6#ixzz1wHGO4ZIn

*بارك الله فيلك با مهندس ابراهيم شرح حضرتك لا يعلى عليه ابدا يا ريت حضرتك تقوم بشرح احد البرامج الأنشائية لان شرحك رائع جدا*
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/324933-دورة-التصميم-الانشائي-من-مكتب-Professional-Design-الجزء-الثاني-تقديم-م-استشاري-إبراهيم-عبد-السلام/page10#ixzz1wHHC2d6k

ياريت يا بشمهندس ابراهيم تبدأ فى شرح برنامج السيف زى ما حضرتك وعدتنا واحنا شاكرين جدا لحضرتك 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...تشاري-إبراهيم-عبد-السلام/page11#ixzz1wHHQxATq

*اشكرك مهندس ابراهيم علي الجهد المتميز والاسلوب المتسلسل الرائع في شرح التصميم الانشائي واود من سيادتك ان تبدأ في التطبيق علي البرامج الهندسية المختلفة بمثال شامل يشمل الترخيم وكافة عناصر التصميم الانشائي*

​




​


----------



## eng_defoo (29 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Er.M (30 مايو 2012)

الف شكر لك استاذنا القدير نسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## EnG_AHmD (30 مايو 2012)

انا عايز اعيط بجد انا مهندس حديث وكنت فاقد الثقة في نفسي تقريبا اني اعرف اصمم وربنا يكرمك يابشمهندس بجد دا جميل ما اقدرش اوافيه واسال المولى عز وجل ان يوفيك ويجازيك ويبارك لك في وقتك ورزقك
يابشمهندس ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك صدقة جارية واسال الله ان يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ringrood (30 مايو 2012)

استاذنا الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وعايزن باقي المحاضرات الله يكرمك يارب


----------



## sampool (1 يونيو 2012)

عوده حميدة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (2 يونيو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ستشارىتصميم-منشآت-بروابط-متعددة#ixzz1wdRsPFSA

بفضل الله وعونه ساقوم بوضع اهم النقاط الخاصه بالتصميم والتحليل الانشائي للحصول علي افضل النتائج والتصميم الاقتصادي الامن للمنشاءات الخرسانيه وبفضل الله ستحتوي هذة الدورة علي كل ماهو جديد ومهم للغايه ومختلف نسيبيا عن ما قدمه المهندسين الافاضل الذين سبقونا لهذا المجال والذين استفدنا منهم كثيرا وجزاهم الله خيرا وارجو التفاعل مع هذة الدورة لتكون خير مرجع لاي مهندس مدني وسابدا برفع ملفات فيديو لتجميع كافه مايخص الكود المصري والمعادلات المستخدمه بالتصميم والحدود المطلوبه لكل عنصر انشائي وتطبيق هذا علي برامج الساب والايتاب والسيف والاتوكاد والاكسيل وغيره من البرامج الهامه وسنتعامل مه هذه البرامج ليس من منطلق فهم خطواتها فقط ولكن ايضا للحكم علي مدي صحه نتائجها وارجو التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع الذي اريد ان اقدمه في سبيل الله هذا وبالله التوفيق
اخوكم المهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه
هذه المشاركه الاولى لحضرتك فى 29 /9 /2010 والكثير ممن يتابعون حضرتك منذ ذلك التاريخ ينتظرون الدخول فى التطبيقات على البرامج الهندسيه ولكن حضرتك تدخل فى الاساسات ثم السلالم 
ولاتلبى رغبه الكثير منذ مده طويله . نحن نريد ان ناخذ معلومه من استاذ فاضل مثلكم متمرس فى التصميم فالمعلومه ستكون مضمونه ومامونه 100 % . لاتغضب منى ولكنى اتمنى ان استمع الى محاضرات البرامج منك لاننى تابعت 52 محاضره ولن اتابع المزيد من المحاضرات غير البرامج الهندسيه . تحياتى واحترامى


----------



## BARY.85 (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 يونيو 2012)

يعجز الكلام عن شكر المهندس ابراهيم فالدورة تعتبر افضل دورة فى التصميم سواء المعمارى او الانشائى
ادعوا الزملاء الى التمهل والصبر حتى تاخذ الدورة مسارها الطبيعى الذى رسمة المهندس إبراهيم حتى يستفيد الجميع
وننتظر وكلنا شوق للمهندس ابراهيم جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (4 يونيو 2012)

انا بحبك والله يا هندسه


----------



## مصطفى حسن صلاح (5 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (7 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
انا اتشرف بيك باي وقت ولكن التمس لاخيكالعذر حيث اننني امر بظروف عصيبه لان هناك عصابه قامت بخطف ابني الصغير وطلبت فديه ولسه الامور بس امبارح بعد الفجر واخدوا الفديه وابني رجع فارجوك التمس لاخيك العذر وعموما ليكم جميعا التحيه وشكرررررا ليك


----------



## easy المحلاوى (7 يونيو 2012)

نحمد الله على سلامه ابنك وسلامتك ولك جزيل الشكر على مجهوداتك الكثيره ونامل الكثير من العطاء باذن الله


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (7 يونيو 2012)

احزننى الخبر لكن الحمد لله على كل حال ونحمد الله على السلامة


----------



## ghada-talent (7 يونيو 2012)

حمدا لله على عودة إبنكم بخير يباشمهندس إبراهيم. لم يعد هناك أمان فى مصر خلاص


----------



## hosam_ahmed (7 يونيو 2012)

حمد الله على سلامه ابن حضرتك يا بشمهدس


----------



## ياسر. (8 يونيو 2012)

*الحمد لله على رجوع ابن حضرتك بخير يابشمهندس ونحن نلتمس لحضرتك العذر حتى من غير اى ظروف وجزاكم الله خيرا
*


----------



## tito_mysterious (8 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله على سلامه نجلكم وكان الله فى عونكم


----------



## dodohamo (8 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وحفظك انت واهلك من كل سوء*


----------



## Star__eng (8 يونيو 2012)

كان الله فى عونك واعانك على الخير وسدد على طريق الحق خطاك


----------



## reem220 (8 يونيو 2012)

الحمدلله على سلامة ابنك يا بشمهندس والله احنا استفدنا دكتير من المحاضرات اللي انت نزلتها خاصة لما تكون من مهندس متمرس وفاهم بنطمع بالأكتر واحنا عاذرينك ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك ويحميك ويحمي كل اللي بتحبهم


----------



## aelmostafa (9 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله لرجوع ابن حضرتك بالسلامه وارجوا ان تأخذ حزرك لان البلد معدش فيها امان وقاك الله شر هؤلاء والحمد لله مره اخرى على رجوع ابن حضرتك بالسلامه


----------



## alnoori (9 يونيو 2012)

انا اخيك في الله وزميلك في المهنة من العراق الجريح حيث مررت واخواني المهندسين في نفس المحنة حيث القلوب القاسية والايادي القذرة اباحت لنفسها ان تخطف الاطفال من عوائلها وتترك الاب والام تترنح من هول المصيبة ولابتزال ولكن في تلك الايام كنا نكثر من قول لاحول ولا قوة الا باللة حتى من علينا بالفرج سبحانه وتعالى كما من عليك اخي العزيز اهنئك بعودة ابنك سالما ونحن في العراق نعرف جيدا لا مدى للفرح في تلك اللحظات صدقني اخي العزيز بقدر ما انت مسرور وتغمرك السعادة انت والعائلة نحن نعيش نفس الفرح اتمنى للطفل الصحة الدائمة واتمنى من الله ان يبعد عنك كل مكروه واقول ياناس ياعلم دعوا اصحاب العقول النيرة والكفاءات تعيش بأمن وسلام في اوطانها لتؤدي رسالتها وتضع علمها في خدمة البلاد والعباد ومن اللة التوفيق


----------



## eng1989 (9 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله على سلامته يا بش مهندس وربنا يعوضك عوض خير 
وإن شاء الله مصر تبقى أحلى وأكثر أمانا وتعود لأصالتها يا رب.​


----------



## kjelban (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود اخي و بارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## هانى حميده (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسنى حسنى (12 يونيو 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامة ابنكم وبارك فيكم لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم


----------



## محمد معتز (12 يونيو 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يحميك وأسرتك من مكروة وسوء وأن يحمى أساتذتنا وعلمائنا من كل شر فكل ما يحدث هو بقدر الله ليختبر عبادة الصالحين


----------



## eng-ardweadary (12 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله على سلامة ابنك وأسأل الله لجميع المسلمين الوقاية من كل مكروه


----------



## م/ الهيثم (14 يونيو 2012)

استاذي الفاضل مهندس / ابراهيم 
والله لا توجد كلمات تفيك حقك .. ولا شكر يرد جميلك .. التقيت معنا في الله ولله _ نحسبك على ذلك ولا نزكي على الله احدا _ ... نعم المعلم انت ونعم الأخ .. والله تعجز كلماتي المتواضعة عن شكرك .. ولا أملك إلا ان ادعو الله لك ان يحفظك وكل من تحب وان يزيدك علما وان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين 
اللهم اني استودعتك اخي ابراهيم واسرته وكل من احب فاحفظه يا ربي فإنها لا تضيع عندك الودائع 
اللهم اني استودعتك مصر واهلها وارضها وكل وما فيها وكل بلاد المسلمين في كل مكان فاحظها يا رب فإنها لا تضيع عند الودائع 


حمدا لله على سلامة ابنكم اسأل الله ان يحفظه لكم وان يجعله قرة عين لوالديه وان ينفع به يا رب ...


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (14 يونيو 2012)

ياجماعة دى نمرة الباش مهندس حد يتصل علية ويقولة كمل الدورة 01155083347


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (15 يونيو 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامة ابنكم اسأل الله ان يحفظه لكم وان يجعله قرة عين لوالديه وان ينفع به يا رب ...​


----------



## أشتاق لقاء ربى (17 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله على سلامة ابن حضرتك م ابراهيم ووفقك الله وبارك لك فى جهودك


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (18 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بجد ربنا يكرمك على اللى بتعمله ده ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وصدقة جارية لك طول حياتك يارب 
كان عندى طلب لو حضراتك تشرح لنا دور التحويلة والمشاكل اللى بتقابلك فى الشغل حلها ازاى ونفكر فيها ازاى وخبرة السوق يبقى كتر الف خيرك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hassan Cheikh (19 يونيو 2012)

وعليكم السلام .. جزاك الله خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وابعد عنك كل سوء وأهلك وأحبابك .. 
المشكلة بعض الحلقات فيها مشكلة الفيديو فتجد الصورة لا تتحرك بينما الصوت يعمل بشكل عادي .. بدلت كل البرامج مشغلات الإفي آي وغيرهم وأعدت التشغيل ولكن بعض الحلقات على ما هي عليه .. يرجى الإفادة إن أمكن


----------



## hishaa3 (20 يونيو 2012)

*خبراء الساب*

*اريد ان ادخل سقف به نصفه عدل يعني محاور عموديه والنصف الاخر مائل بزاويه 37 درجه موضح صوره توضح السقف
كيف اقسم الشلات ..انا خلتها كلها علي العدل بس موضوع اني امسك الجزء المائل وافضل احرك الشل عشان تمشي مع السقف موضوع ممل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هل من حل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:69::69::69::4::4::4:
مشاهدة المرفق 81786
*


----------



## mohttt (20 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## layth77 (20 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله على سلامة ابنك وأسأل الله لجميع المسلمين الوقاية من كل مكروه


----------



## tabarak aldabaas (21 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بيك استاذنه والله يمدك بالصحه والعافيه انته وكل اهلك


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (22 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس ابراهيم وفي انتظار حضرتك لاكمال باقي الدوره


----------



## Ehab Karam (22 يونيو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​شباب اي حد عنده مشكلة في تشغيل الحلقات انا ارشحله شخصيا برنامج اسمه KM player و هو كويس و عن تجربة ، احدث نسخة منه عيبها الوحيد بس انك لما تجري الفيديو كتير الصوت ممكن يأخر عن الصورة معاه ، و كذلك تسطب معاه codec اسمه real alternative و اي ملف فيديو او صوت هيشتغل معاكم تمام ، يارب اكون ساعدت اللي عندهم مشاكل مع تشغيل الفيديوهات .


----------



## easy المحلاوى (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يامهندس ابراهيم وفي انتظار حضرتك لاكمال باقي الدوره واتمنى ان يعطيك الله القدره من عنده لاتمام باقى الحلقات خلال فتره اجازه اخر العام الحاليه حتى نستطيع الاستفاده التامه من خبراتكم


----------



## samer kamel ali (23 يونيو 2012)

ألف حمدالله على سلامة ابنك


----------



## سهم اليمن2012 (23 يونيو 2012)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك ....مادمت مجد علاء نشر العلم لناس


----------



## eng.aim91 (25 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله في حضرتك وزادك من علمه 
أتمنى من الله أن يعينك على استكمال الدورة *​


----------



## mlo5ia (26 يونيو 2012)

مستنيين المحاضرات
​


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (29 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وفاء عبد العظيم (3 يوليو 2012)

[جزاك الله خيرا لما تفعله ... ويارب يكرمك فى حياتك العلميه والعمليه 
[
*كنت بس ليا طلب من حضرتك باقى محاضرات الاساسات .. انا حملت لحد المحاضره رقم 9 وحضرتك وقفت عند حساب الهبوط* *
ياريت لو فيه محاضرات بعدها تبلغنى لانى بدور عليها مش لاقيها خااااااااااالص*


----------



## محب الهندسة المدنية (4 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة


----------



## youcef-ccc (6 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mhmoodtaha (6 يوليو 2012)

الحمد لله على عوده ولدك سالما واسال الله ان ينتقم فيمن فعل هذه الفعله القذره


----------



## احمدعليوة (6 يوليو 2012)

*يا ريت يا بشمهندسين اللى عنده ملف hatch المشروح فى محاضره 9
يرفعه للاهميه
*​


----------



## شاهندة سمير (9 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير
*


----------



## احمد عاطف سيد (10 يوليو 2012)

شكر واجب من القلب الي المهندس ابراهيم علي وقته الثمين وعلي حرصه علي تقديم الافاده والمعلومات القيمه ................ مهندس /ابراهيم تقبل خالص شكري لك


----------



## احمد عاطف سيد (10 يوليو 2012)

حمد الله علي السلامه ويارب يبعد عنك كل سوء


----------



## amrwayah (14 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعل عملك فى ميزان حسناتك وربنا يكتر من امثالك...


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (14 يوليو 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يابشمهندس واهلا بعودتك لتتحفنا بمشاركاتك القيمه 

ربنا يباركلك فى صحتك ويصلح لك احوالك امين


----------



## mustafa.amin89 (18 يوليو 2012)

*للاخوة الذين لا تعمل لديهم روابط بعض المحاضرات في الجزء الاول من هذه الدورة الذهاب لاول صفحة في الجزء الاول من الدورة والدخول على رابط المحاضرا**ت كاملة على رابط واحد mediafire ومن هناك الضغط على structural design course والتأشير على المحاضرة المرادة ثم تظهر على يمين الشاشة ثلاث اختيارات قم باختيار الوسط وحمل*


----------



## mhmoodtaha (21 يوليو 2012)

كل عام انتم طيبون بمناسبه الشهر الكريم اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## KHALEDSUNOON (22 يوليو 2012)

*لكم خاااالص الشكر والتقدير ،،،*


----------



## وليد مراد (22 يوليو 2012)

*الف شكر للمهندس ابراهيم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونرجو تدعيم الدورة بمثال حي علي احد البرامج الانشائية كي تعم الفائدة ولك جزيل الشكر *


----------



## easy المحلاوى (26 يوليو 2012)

ياريت لو حد يعرف يتواصل مع الاستشارى ابراهيم عبد السلام يعنى عاوزين حد يعرف بيته اصل هوه مبقاش ينزل مشاركات ودايما قافل تليفونه


----------



## cr710 (27 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر مجهود رائع


----------



## sematic (28 يوليو 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed gomaaa (28 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يارب والناس اجمعين 
والف شكر 
ربنا مايحرمنا منك يارب


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (29 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## ahmadalia (29 يوليو 2012)

اللهم أحفظ أهلة وأحفظ عليه نعمة الصحة


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (30 يوليو 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامتك ونسأل الله لك ولأسرتك الصحة والسعادة وكل عام أنتم بخير.


----------



## alaziz (31 يوليو 2012)

*اولا شهر كريم وكل عام وانت بالف خير 
وجزاك الله كل خير على العمل الرائع جداً بصدق عمل ممتاز وجهد عملاق منك نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*
*ولي رجاء عندك باش مهندس ابراهيم المحاضرات رقم 26,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,49 لم استطيع تنزيلها فلو تكرمت وحطيتها على روابط ا
اMediaFire ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان*


----------



## alaziz (31 يوليو 2012)

* 1*


----------



## ST.ENG (1 أغسطس 2012)

الحمدلله على سلامة ابنك وبارك الله فيك وحفظك واهلك من كل سوء


----------



## حسام عويضه (1 أغسطس 2012)

يا بشمهندس حمد لله على سلامتك ويارب تبقى دايما فى اتم الصحه ويباركلك


----------



## حسام عويضه (1 أغسطس 2012)

الف الف الف سلامه لك ولاسرتك يا بشمهندس وانشاء الله ربنا يأمنك ويأمنا فى أوطاننا جميعا يارب


----------



## وليد مراد (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس ابراهيم علي مجهوده الرائع واود ان اضيف موضوع جديد ولكني جديد علي اضافة الموضوعات هنا في الملتقي الغالي ولا اعرف كيف يتم تنزيل موضوع جديد عموما اهدي اليكم كتاب تصميم الكمرات الخرسانية الجزء الاول للمهندس وليد محمود مراد اول كتاب يجمع بين شرح التصميم وكيفية التطبيق في البرامج الانشائية مثل برنامج ال safe ارجو ان تعم الفائدة وان ينفعنا الله بما تعلمنا وان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات كل من شارك فيه 
http://www.4shared.com/office/JKLxM6ks/1-_______.html


----------



## osama_oo (2 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ياسر. (3 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس وليد وربنا يكرمك وفى انتظار المزيد بإذن الله


----------



## al araby 82 (3 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر على مجهوداتك


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
يمكنك اضافة موضوع بان تكون داخل الصفحة الرئيسية وستجد اضافة موضوع جديد


----------



## abdullahalfarag (4 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن سؤال لو سمحت اين اجد هذه المحاضرات في اسطوانات في القاهرة


----------



## محمود علام (6 أغسطس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## moonabc (9 أغسطس 2012)

عناية المهندس إبراهيم المحترم لو سمحت ممكن باقي محاضرات دورة الأساسات الخاصة بتصميم الأنواع المختلفة لأني حصلت فقط علي الشرح النظري 
شكرا لسيادتكم وبارك الله فيكم ونفعكم ونفع بكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم اللهم أمين


----------



## hawkar1 (9 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (9 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## engwah (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام عمر (18 أغسطس 2012)

*لو سمحت يا باشمهندس تكمل دورة الأساسات لأنها مهمة جدا وحضرتك وقفت عند جزء متشوقين لما بعدة 
*
ولو سمحت من زمايلنا ان يعيدوا رفع الحلقة 8و9 على mediafire لان mega uplaod غير شغال


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (18 أغسطس 2012)

جزااااااااك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 أغسطس 2012)

تم فك تثبيت الدورة القيمة لحين رجوع استاذنا ابراهيم بالسلامة ان شاء الله


----------



## engineer.ahmed85 (20 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله كل خير عن جميع مهندسي الامة الاسلامية ورفع من درجاتك


----------



## hosammarawan (23 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير ويارب تستمر على هذا الجهد المبارك


----------



## hosshoss0020 (26 أغسطس 2012)

*سؤال بس للمهندس ابراهيم جزاه الله خير او اى مهندس فاهم*

فى المحاضره رقم 5 من الجزء الاول من الدوره فى الترخيم انا شوفت معادلة الحصول على Effective Moment of Inertia بها معامل بيتا فى الكود المصرى غير موجود 

فى المعادله الى حضرتك كاتبها فى المحاضره حيث ان المعادله الموجوده فى المحاضره هيا نفس المعادله فى الكود الامريكى


----------



## civ (26 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود متميز يا باش مهندس.د/ ابراهيم:جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## osama_oo (1 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم هو فى تكمله للدورة دى ولا ايه ... وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

نحن في انتظارك بفارغ الصبر ياباشمهندس ابراهيم الله يرجعك لينا بخير


----------



## EnG_AHmD (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ياجماعة الرجاء الدعاء للبشمهندس ابراهيم بالشفاء العاجل لانه اصابته جلطة وهو كان محجوز في المستشفى الفترة الي فاتت الكلام دا انا عرفته من ابنه عمر ياريت كل واحد استفاد من البشمهندس ابراهيم يدعيله بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## mostafa_mfs50 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يتمم شفاك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و يزيل عنك الابتلاء و يجازيك خير علي كل اللي عملته مع الناس و العلم اللي نفعتهم بيه و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عماد محمد قاسم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل وان شاء الله يقوم ويرجع احسن من الاول


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (24 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## جيفر (6 أكتوبر 2012)

انا بقالى مدة كبيرة مش متابع المنتدى ولا الموضوع , لسه عارف الخبر ده 
ربنا يشفيه ويصفح عنه جزاء اللى بيقدمه للناس 
ربنا يشفيه ونسمع عنه خير عن قريب ان شاء الله .


----------



## eng_egp (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فى عمرك وينفع بيك )


----------



## حسام عويضه (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه يارب ويجازيه خير انشاء الله


----------



## sylar6000 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله عن عملك باحسن منه


----------



## engsayedzoro (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الحمد لله على عودتك لينا بالسلامة 

ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## *amy* (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## على ليصه (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا رواد المنتدي /شكرا م/ابراهيم وغفر الله لك وادخلك جنته


----------



## Eng.salaheddeen (21 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يشفيه ....


----------



## الحسني الثاني (21 أكتوبر 2012)

نسأل الله ان يمن عليك بالصحة والعافية وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لما قدمته لاخوانك المهندسين


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
واسال المولى عز وجل ان يرزقكم الصحة و العافية فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## enghosssam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

انتا والله العظيم عبقرى انا فهمت من حضرتك حجات حسستنى انى خريج اساسا تجاره مش هندسه
ههههههههههههه
بالتوفيق يا بشمهندس من تقدم الى تقدم 
ياريت يا هندسه تكمل للاخر ويكون فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله
حسام


----------



## mohamed zehiry (21 أكتوبر 2012)

نسأل الله ان يمن عليك بالصحة والعافية وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لما قدمته لاخوانك المهندسين


----------



## zazu (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الحمد لله على سلامته يا بش مهندس وربنا يعوضك عوض خير 
وإن شاء الله مصر تبقى أحلى وأكثر أمانا وتعود لأصالتها يا رب.​


----------



## genius2020 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

نسأل الله ان يمن عليك بالصحة والعافية وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لما قدمته لاخوانك المهندسين


----------



## osama_oo (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و يزيل عنك الابتلاء و يجازيك كل خير يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب .. وتقوم بالسلامه ان شاء الله ... و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## kotaz100 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

الرجاء امدادي بالروابط لو كنت حصلت عليه وشكرا


----------



## kotaz100 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم ان يشفيك شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## kotaz100 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجوا امدادي بروابط شغالة للمحاضرات الاتية
رقم 26-31-32-33-34-35-36-46-47-48-49
من احد الزملاء على رابط 4 شير او ميديا فير


----------



## enghosssam (29 نوفمبر 2012)

up


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## baraka2003 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

وجدت هذه المحاضرات علي اليوتيوب جزا الله صاحبها كل خير abdullateef alamoudi - YouTube


----------



## baraka2003 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اليكم رابط المحاضرة 16 على فور شير ( منقول )
​16 - Download, Play - 4shared


----------



## baraka2003 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اليكم رابط محاضرة رقم 33 على الفور شير ( منقول ) 
​33-Lecture (Ultimate Design Principles) - Download, Play - 4shared


----------



## Hind Aldoory (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## aburashid (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابراهيم وزادك علما وشفاك من كل داء
اللهم اشف انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------



## ahmed el7yani (23 فبراير 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

*الف شكر يا باش مهندس على الشروحات الرائعه دى 
وربنا يوفقك ديما لفعل الخير 
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله
*​


----------



## محمود علام (21 مايو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

أسأل الله العظيم ان يشفيك شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
يارب يكون الشرح حسنة جارية و علم ينتفع به الناس


----------



## احمد مناحي (24 مايو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

الحمد لله على سلامتك يا استاذ والله ندعي لك من قلوبنا اخوك مهندس من العراق


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (25 مايو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

شكر وطلب من المهندس الكبير م/ ابراهيم​*شكرا جدا يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع في المحاضرات اللى حول اسلوبي في التصميم بصراحة شديدة انا كنت بصمم لكن كان الموضوع بالنسبه لى هى خطواط دون الاحساس بالمعادلات وانا الان ارى التصميم بعين اخري بفضل الله ثم محاضراتك الرجاء الاستمرار وعدم تركنا والف الف حمداله على السلامة ولو سمحة انا حفرغ المحاضرات وارفعها ولن ابدء في الرفع إلا بعد موافقتك وهي محاولة بسيطة لمساعدتك في هذا المشروع الرائع جزاك الله عني كل خير و رد لك الخير بخير اكبر منه وجعلة في مبزان حسناتك*


----------



## ابو عراق المهندس (26 مايو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

شكرا جزيلا ونرجو لكم التوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## احمد شواني (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khaledadel (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

بارك الله فيك 
وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## مهندس عربي جدا (29 مايو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

ديما متميزن ان شاء يا هندسة الله


----------



## khaled (troy) (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

حمدالله علي سلامتك يا بشمهندس  ونورت المنتدي
واتمني استكمال دورة الاساسات قبل اي شيْ


----------



## giwan1 (15 يونيو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

شكرا بشمهندس على هالمجهود الجبار


----------



## hossam issawi (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

مشكور يا باشمهندس على المجهود الكبير بصراحة منتهى الامانة المهنية ودا نادر انك تلقيه ، اتمنى ان يكون فيه تواصل بينى وبين حضرتك دا شىء يشرفنى وارجوا الرد للضرورة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وربنا ينفع ويبارك فيك​


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: دورة التصميم الانشائي من مكتب Professional Design -الجزء الثاني- تقديم م استشاري/ إبراهيم عبد ال*

ممكن اعادة رفع المحاضرة رقم 16


----------



## mohammed wahdan (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .... اللهم إجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته
لو سمحت ياباشمهندس ممكن ترفع الملفات المرفقه مع الدوره زي ملفات الوورد والكاد اللي بيشرح بيها ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## gamal amer (18 سبتمبر 2013)

فين المهندس ابراهيم


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (15 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لا املك من الكلمات التي يمكن ان اعبر لكم بها عن هذا التقدير منكم لهذه المحاضرات البسيطه التي حاولت بذل الجهد فيها لوجه الله تعالي وأحمد الله تعالي علي هذا الحب الذي اوليتموني اياه وأسال الله ان اكون استحقه وكل الشكر لمن يسالون عني دائما وانا الحمد لله بخير وانا حاليا اعمل بدوله الكويت الحبيبه ولكثرة مشاكل العمل لم استطيع التواصل معكم احبابي في الله نظرا لمروري بمشاكل متعدده بالعمل وأسال الله ان تمر المرحله بخير وسلام وساحاول جاهدا بفضل الله بعمل مزيد من الشروحات في الفترة القادمه سواء بدوره التصميم للاساسات او بدورة اهم نقاط التصميم للتحليل الانشائي 
وتقبلوا جميعا التحيه والاحترام 
شكرا محترم 
اخوكم في الله مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (15 أكتوبر 2014)

الأستشاري\ابراهيم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لا املك من الكلمات التي يمكن ان اعبر لكم بها عن هذا التقدير منكم لهذه المحاضرات البسيطه التي حاولت بذل الجهد فيها لوجه الله تعالي وأحمد الله تعالي علي هذا الحب الذي اوليتموني اياه وأسال الله ان اكون استحقه وكل الشكر لمن يسالون عني دائما وانا الحمد لله بخير وانا حاليا اعمل بدوله الكويت الحبيبه ولكثرة مشاكل العمل لم استطيع التواصل معكم احبابي في الله نظرا لمروري بمشاكل متعدده بالعمل وأسال الله ان تمر المرحله بخير وسلام وساحاول جاهدا بفضل الله بعمل مزيد من الشروحات في الفترة القادمه سواء بدوره التصميم للاساسات او بدورة اهم نقاط التصميم للتحليل الانشائي
> وتقبلوا جميعا التحيه والاحترام
> شكرا محترم
> اخوكم في الله مهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام استشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانيه


عوداً حميدا مهندس ابراهيم
ونتمني لك مزيد من الصحة والتوفيق الدائم والف حمدا لله على السلامة


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

